# First train trip



## XNWA (Sep 1, 2006)

My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07.

My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class. But I am leary because of all I have heard about Amtrak

My 2nd choice is VIA The Canadian 1st class.

any sugguestions would be most appreciated.

By the way we are about 60 and in good health and young at heart. I am retired airlines used to seeing this country from 30,000ft.

Thanks


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 1, 2006)

XNWA said:


> My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07. My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class.
> 
> My 2nd choice is VIA The Canadian 1st class.
> 
> By the way we are about 60 and in good health and young at heart. I am retired airlines used to seeing this country from 30,000fT


Aloha

#30,000 feet boy will it be a different perspective

Hearing bad things about Amtrak seems to only come from the Impatient typs.

Zypher I rode it the oppsite direction and loved It.

My only trip on Via Rail was between Toronto and Montreal, was great short ride a long time ago.

Relax enjoy the people you meet, And the best part no bag search or hustle getting started.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 1, 2006)

XNWA said:


> My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07. My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class. But I am leary because of all I have heard about Amtrak
> 
> My 2nd choice is VIA The Canadian 1st class.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Amtrak and Via are very different, yet have some of the same problems with the freight lines controling the rail they run on.

The Cnandian is all 50's (restored) equipment while Amtrak is newer, but usually needs restoration.

You'll find the Canadian trip might cost more, too if you go from Toronto to Vancouver or reverse.

I think the food on the Canadian is much better than Amtrak, but that's my opinion, only, and others might disagree.

You don't say what travel points you are interested in on the Canadian, but the total trip on that train is three nights and four days as oppossed to two nights and three days on the Amtrak route.

Pictures from my CZ trip are *HERE*.

Pictures from my Canadian trip are *HERE*.


----------



## 1702 (Sep 1, 2006)

XNWA said:


> My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07. My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class. But I am leary because of all I have heard about Amtrak
> 
> My 2nd choice is VIA The Canadian 1st class.
> 
> ...


May I suggest a shorter trip in the interim to get a "feel" for things? Assuming that you're reasonably close to Chicago, you could take the Southwest Chief to Kansas City, overnite there, then back to Chicago the next day. Though Amtrak operates a number of corridor services out of Chicago, traveling on one of those really doesn't show you what a long-distance train is like. I'm sure others will offer more suggestions for a "familiarization trip".

My vote would be for the California Zephyr, based simply on the continuing uncertainty about the future of Amtrak's long-distance routes. All of us fervently hope that the national system stays in place and is in fact expanded, but that is not a given by any means. VIA Rail doesn't seem to be on the political seesaw that Amtrak is. Obviously, the Canadian is a great ride also, but you can always put that on your "to do" list.

Traveling in the winter months, you'll definitely want to take the Zephyr westbound to enjoy the Rockies in Colorado and the Sierra Nevada in California during daylight hours.

Wherever you travel by train, make sure to take along your favorite "time occupiers", books, board games, your laptop, etc., etc. And allow plenty of slack in your schedule to allow for delays enroute.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07. My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class. But I am leary because of all I have heard about Amtrak
> 
> My 2nd choice is VIA The Canadian 1st class.
> 
> ...


I think the Zephyr westbound would be a great trip. I have been reading about the new meal service, is it going to be like airline food, which is not realy that bad. We want to receive 1st class service.

I realy want to see the USA.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 2, 2006)

Chicago to Kansas City is one of the few city pairs in reasonable proximity that you can go one way come back another. I would suggest for a "get your feet wet" two day trip something like this:

Chicago to Kansas City via St. Louis. It will take all day, but it gives you the Chicago to St. Louis line (ex GM&O), which is very light on freight traffic, followed by St. Louis to KC (ex Missouri Pacific) along the Missouri River more or less for half the trip with lots of freight trains also, spend the night in KC and return on the Southwest Chief on the old ATSF line. St.Louis to KC may end up an hour plus late. It will give you a taste of UP's non-intuitive dispatching. Returning on the Southwest Chief will put you on the end of its long distance trip so you can see what a train is like on the last day of a multi-day trip, and also gives you a daylight ride on a very fast piece of railroad. BNSF dispatching usually keeps Amtrak on or close to schedule, so you are unlikely to have to experience the hours wait for a long distance train that you could get on another route.

George


----------



## rmgreenesq (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA, welcome aboard!

I too am something akin to XNWA. I am one of NWA's passengers. I am a platnium elite business traveler on NWA. Between the TSA' "shoe carnival", ever changing rules regarding prohibited items, and NWA's shakey financial position and labor relations (CHAOS?) I'm looking long and hard at moving my short haul business travel dollars away from the unholy trinity of NW, CO, and DL and to Amtrak.

I think a familiarization trip would be a good idea, but I don't think Kansas City is far enough from Chicago. I think if one want the full blown Amtrak first class long haul train experience, you've got to spend a night on the train.

I'd suggest the Texas Eagle to San Antonio. It is overnight, using random dates in October, a roomette can be had for around $160.

Rick


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> XNWA, welcome aboard!
> I too am something akin to XNWA. I am one of NWA's passengers. I am a platnium elite business traveler on NWA. Between the TSA' "shoe carnival", ever changing rules regarding prohibited items, and NWA's shakey financial position and labor relations (CHAOS?) I'm looking long and hard at moving my short haul business travel dollars away from the unholy trinity of NW, CO, and DL and to Amtrak.
> 
> I think a familiarization trip would be a good idea, but I don't think Kansas City is far enough from Chicago. I think if one want the full blown Amtrak first class long haul train experience, you've got to spend a night on the train.
> ...


I hear u about your problems with the airlines, I am so glad I got out when I did.We are now thinking about going the long haul from ORD to SFO, its all or nothing.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> I hear u about your problems with the airlines, I am so glad I got out when I did.We are now thinking about going the long haul from ORD to SFO, its all or nothing.


Now, if you are going to get away from airline speak, remember that Amtrak uses CHI for Chciago, not ORD.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 2, 2006)

Not exactly on topic, but you can learn how to mix and match modes to miss the the number of hassle cycles which are about the same whether the flight is 45 minutes or 12 hours. If you are going to a northeastern point, fly into Newark or BWI and rail it around from there - also Amtrak and Continental have an arrangement of some sort, that I used once. Even if you do not use it, show you boarding stub at the Amtrak one person counter and the Newark airport station and get a discount. Also works in California. Fly into LAX and then use the Surfline trains or the bus to Bakersfield and train to points up the valley. I have family in Fresno, but will probably never visit the Fresno airport again.

George


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Sep 2, 2006)

Note: I deleted some posts in this thread which contained nothing but quotes, assuming that they were done in error - it does take some time and practice to get the hang of the Board software sometimes.... AmtrakWPK (Moderator Team)


----------



## 1702 (Sep 2, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> XNWA, welcome aboard!
> I think a familiarization trip would be a good idea, but I don't think Kansas City is far enough from Chicago. I think if one want the full blown Amtrak first class long haul train experience, you've got to spend a night on the train.
> 
> I'd suggest the Texas Eagle to San Antonio. It is overnight, using random dates in October, a roomette can be had for around $160.
> ...


If one takes a sleeper jaunt on the Southwest Chief from CHI to KCY, that's about 7 hours traveling with dinner in the dining car which, IMHO, is a more than adequate "fam trip". Another poster's idea of traveling one way on the Ann Rutledge (#303/313) CHI-KCY & returning on the Chief is a good idea also, but does make for a longer day going, with a departure time from CHI of 815AM vs. 315PM on the Chief. Mileage CHI-KCY is 437 on the Chief, 567 Ann Rutledge.

With the Texas Eagle to SAS, that's a 1306-mile trip one way, which would be more than half the distance CHI-Emeryville on the Zephyr. With the 1145PM (scheduled) arrival time in SAS and departure at 808AM, that's a mighty short turnaround after a long trip, unless one wants to spring for two nights hotel in SAS.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Sep 2, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> Now, if you are going to get away from airline speak, remember that Amtrak uses CHI for Chciago, not ORD.


Some of the airport codes and airline expressions are in pretty deep. Especailly after 20 to 30 years on the line. 

That's part of the benefit of this board. If one is going to wholly understand Amtrak for all of its advantages and disadvantages, one needs to learn how to speak Amtrak. I appreciate the weath of information that is available free for the typing right here.

Rick


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if you are going to get away from airline speak, remember that Amtrak uses CHI for Chciago, not ORD.
> ...


Where does one aquire the book on amtrak speak?


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> Where does one aquire the book on amtrak speak?


Why - right here on this board. 

We have had a number of threads in the past that gave many Amtrak definitions. If you see a word that doesn't make sense, ask, or do a search. Everyone here loves to answer questions for new Amtrak fans.

I have almost 500,000 miles on NWA from my pre-retirement days and I'm fully an Amtrak person, now.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> XNWA said:
> 
> 
> > Where does one aquire the book on amtrak speak?
> ...


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > XNWA said:
> ...


Can y'all tell me what to expect of the culinary amenities on The Zephyr? :lol:


----------



## rmgreenesq (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> Can y'all tell me what to expect of the culinary amenities on The Zephyr? :lol:



It'll be better than what you were served on NWA, that's for sure. Follow this link for a list of sample menus. There is some controversy over changes to the meal preparation process in the dining car. The term being used is simplified dining service or SDS. There are at least one thread devoted to it on this board.

Rick


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> XNWA said:
> 
> 
> > Can y'all tell me what to expect of the culinary amenities on The Zephyr? :lol:
> ...


Actually in the good old days, in 1st class they carved prime rib from a cart right in front of you, quit good realy.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> rmgreenesq said:
> 
> 
> > XNWA said:
> ...


I have seen the sample menues,do they ever change? I have read all the reports I could find lately.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2006)

XNWA said:


> XNWA said:
> 
> 
> > rmgreenesq said:
> ...


Actually the sample is just that, a sample menu. I believe that there are currently 4 different menus in use, with the idea that one traveling from one coast to the other won't see the same menu for 3 days. Some items remain the same on all 4 menus, but there are differences also. You won't see different menus on the same train, but if you ride it in both directions then you may well end up with menu #1 going west and say menu #3 coming east. Or if you change trains, then you have a chance of seeing a different menu.

As for the food itself, like any resturant part of it depends on just how good and caring the cook is. Almost all the food is pre-cooked and reheated in convection ovens on the train. But again, even that can be done poorly or expertly, so the cook does make a difference. As a general rule, I'd say that the food is better than what one would find in coach on an airplane, assuming that one can actually find and airline that still serves food on a domestic flight. However, it's probably not better than what one might have gotten in first class on the plane.

In my case on my recent trip, I thought that the food was decent. It wasn't the Ritz, but it was at least as good as say Denny's, if not better in several cases. Of course, everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## 1702 (Sep 2, 2006)

Here are some books worth considering. All are available at amazon.com:

"USA Rail Guide - 6th Edition" by John Pitt........This was published last year and, IIRC, is the only guidebook to passenger rail travel still being published in updated editions.

"Zephyr: Tracking a Dream Across America" by Henry Kisor. One word: Excellent!

"Heart and Soul of the Train" by Mauris L. Emeka. Mauris was an Amtrak OBS (On-Board Services) employee for about ten years and has some very good insights in this little book.

"Dining By Rail: The History & the Recipes of America's Golden Age of Railroad Cuisine" by James D. Porterfield. Top-notch, detailed history of railroad dining car service, including railroad lunchrooms and the famous Harvey Houses.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 2, 2006)

1702 said:


> Here are some books worth considering. All are available at amazon.com:
> "USA Rail Guide - 6th Edition" by John Pitt........This was published last year and, IIRC, is the only guidebook to passenger rail travel still being published in updated editions.
> 
> "Zephyr: Tracking a Dream Across America" by Henry Kisor. One word: Excellent!
> ...


I have USA by Rail and I just ordered Zephyr. Thanks


----------



## caravanman (Sep 3, 2006)

I think it is fair to say that the first class service you are probably seeking will not be found aboard Amtrak long distance trains.

If you are used to attentive and happy staff, who take a personal interest in customer satisfaction, interesting varied food, equipment aboard train which works well, then you might be in for a shock. It is not a 1st class hotel on wheels, nor is it first class air travel on wheels. However, it is lots of fun, and the views from the Zephyr are superb! I would tend to sum it up as one would imagine russian air travel to be..slightly disinterested staff, equipment not as modern as it could be, take it or leave it food quality, a slight air of the staff doing you a favour by letting you aboard... (Me? I love amtrak, and have travelled over 30,000 miles in the last 3 years..almost all in "1st class")!

Ed B)


----------



## XNWA (Sep 3, 2006)

caravanman said:


> I think it is fair to say that the first class service you are probably seeking will not be found aboard Amtrak long distance trains.If you are used to attentive and happy staff, who take a personal interest in customer satisfaction, interesting varied food, equipment aboard train which works well, then you might be in for a shock. It is not a 1st class hotel on wheels, nor is it first class air travel on wheels. However, it is lots of fun, and the views from the Zephyr are superb! I would tend to sum it up as one would imagine russian air travel to be..slightly disinterested staff, equipment not as modern as it could be, take it or leave it food quality, a slight air of the staff doing you a favour by letting you aboard... (Me? I love amtrak, and have travelled over 30,000 miles in the last 3 years..almost all in "1st class")!
> 
> Ed B)


It sounds like lots of fun to us, we are realy looking forward to the trip.  Can anyone recommend lodging in Chi near Amtrak and in San Fran or Emeryville? B)


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 4, 2006)

XNWA, welcome to the forum. I didn't know any "AmSpeak" when I joined here but am slowly learning it. Soon you will know the secret "AmHandShake" too! :lol: When you are thinking "1st Class" I get a little nervous. "1st Class" at Amtrak is NOT the American Orient Express. Its not your own private porter (thats an old term and DO NOT use it, they are attendents) a room decorated with mahogony wood, caviar, shrimp, a waiter with a name that you can't pronounce whose from France. Its Amtrak. Pure and simple. Amtrak to me is kinda punk rock. Not spiffy, low budget, seat of the pants type travel, but a hell of alot of fun!!!!! Remember, I know you just retired but the Ramones were punk rock and they were cool!!!! I think Amtrak is really cool. DO NOT set your expectations high. Keep them modest, expect to be a whole day late. So if you expect to be a whole day late and you end up being 2 hours late, then you aren't P.O. at the situation. Take books and reading material. Here is my most important suggestion: Take off that gosh dang watch the second you get on board and throw it in your suitcase. WE LIVE BY THE CLOCK now! You are retired, EMY (Emeryville) will be there when you get there by Amtrak wether one hour late or 1 day late. It will look the same, be the same and smell the same!  The Golden Gate Bridge will look exactly the same on Feburary 9th as it did Feburary 8th!!!!The CZ (California Zephyr) is the way to go. I have ridden all 3 times this year. Please, give Amtrak your business and ride VIA some other time. Amtrak needs your business and your $$$$$. I would strongly urge you to do a trip on the SWC (Southwest Chief) from CHI (Chicago) to KCY (Kansas City), that way you will know exactly what you are in for. If you have dreams of granduer about the train, you will at least find out that its fairly basic, (punk rock is basic) but a heck of alot of fun!!!!


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 5, 2006)

XNWA said:


> My wife and I are planning our first train trip in Feb.07. My first choice is The California Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco 1st class. But I am leary because of all I have heard about Amtrak


On Amtrak, expect nothing.

This way it will be difficult to disappoint you.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 5, 2006)

rail rookie said:


> XNWA, welcome to the forum. I didn't know any "AmSpeak" when I joined here but am slowly learning it. Soon you will know the secret "AmHandShake" too! :lol: When you are thinking "1st Class" I get a little nervous. "1st Class" at Amtrak is NOT the American Orient Express. Its not your own private porter (thats an old term and DO NOT use it, they are attendents) a room decorated with mahogony wood, caviar, shrimp, a waiter with a name that you can't pronounce whose from France. Its Amtrak. Pure and simple. Amtrak to me is kinda punk rock. Not spiffy, low budget, seat of the pants type travel, but a hell of alot of fun!!!!! Remember, I know you just retired but the Ramones were punk rock and they were cool!!!! I think Amtrak is really cool. DO NOT set your expectations high. Keep them modest, expect to be a whole day late. So if you expect to be a whole day late and you end up being 2 hours late, then you aren't P.O. at the situation. Take books and reading material. Here is my most important suggestion: Take off that gosh dang watch the second you get on board and throw it in your suitcase. WE LIVE BY THE CLOCK now! You are retired, EMY (Emeryville) will be there when you get there by Amtrak wether one hour late or 1 day late. It will look the same, be the same and smell the same!  The Golden Gate Bridge will look exactly the same on Feburary 9th as it did Feburary 8th!!!!The CZ (California Zephyr) is the way to go. I have ridden all 3 times this year. Please, give Amtrak your business and ride VIA some other time. Amtrak needs your business and your $$$$$. I would strongly urge you to do a trip on the SWC (Southwest Chief) from CHI (Chicago) to KCY (Kansas City), that way you will know exactly what you are in for. If you have dreams of granduer about the train, you will at least find out that its fairly basic, (punk rock is basic) but a heck of alot of fun!!!!


I have read enough not to expect The Orent Express. :lol: I have had to put up with a lot of crap from the airlines in my 36 yrs with them. We are easy going and like to have fun, we act more like people in their 40's. Since we are both retired we have no time table so being late would be no problen, more time on the trip.  I am still lokking for lodging in Chi and Emi or San Fran. Also is it possible to get a bucket of ice to keep our softdrinks an beer cold in our sleeper?  Thanks for all the advice from ya'al.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 5, 2006)

XNWA said:


> rail rookie said:
> 
> 
> > XNWA, welcome to the forum. I didn't know any "AmSpeak" when I joined here but am slowly learning it. Soon you will know the secret "AmHandShake" too! :lol: When you are thinking "1st Class" I get a little nervous. "1st Class" at Amtrak is NOT the American Orient Express. Its not your own private porter (thats an old term and DO NOT use it, they are attendents) a room decorated with mahogony wood, caviar, shrimp, a waiter with a name that you can't pronounce whose from France. Its Amtrak. Pure and simple. Amtrak to me is kinda punk rock. Not spiffy, low budget, seat of the pants type travel, but a hell of alot of fun!!!!! Remember, I know you just retired but the Ramones were punk rock and they were cool!!!! I think Amtrak is really cool. DO NOT set your expectations high. Keep them modest, expect to be a whole day late. So if you expect to be a whole day late and you end up being 2 hours late, then you aren't P.O. at the situation. Take books and reading material. Here is my most important suggestion: Take off that gosh dang watch the second you get on board and throw it in your suitcase. WE LIVE BY THE CLOCK now! You are retired, EMY (Emeryville) will be there when you get there by Amtrak wether one hour late or 1 day late. It will look the same, be the same and smell the same!  The Golden Gate Bridge will look exactly the same on Feburary 9th as it did Feburary 8th!!!!The CZ (California Zephyr) is the way to go. I have ridden all 3 times this year. Please, give Amtrak your business and ride VIA some other time. Amtrak needs your business and your $$$$$. I would strongly urge you to do a trip on the SWC (Southwest Chief) from CHI (Chicago) to KCY (Kansas City), that way you will know exactly what you are in for. If you have dreams of granduer about the train, you will at least find out that its fairly basic, (punk rock is basic) but a heck of alot of fun!!!!I have read enough not to expect The Orent Express. :lol: I have had to put up with a lot of crap from the airlines in my 36 yrs with them. We are easy going and like to have fun, we act more like people in their 40's. Since we are both retired we have no time table so being late would be no problen, more time on the trip.  I am still looking for lodging in Chi and Emi or San Fran. Also is it possible to get a bucket of ice to keep our softdrinks an beer cold in our sleeper?  Thanks for all the advice from ya'al.


I still don't think I have learned how to reply to a post yet. My repy is above.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 5, 2006)

XNWA said:


> I still don't think I have learned how to reply to a post yet. My repy is above.


I fixed the above post to make it more readable.


----------



## Boxcar (Sep 5, 2006)

XNWA said:


> I have read enough not to expect The Orent Express. :lol: I have had to put up with a lot of crap from the airlines in my 36 yrs with them. We are easy going and like to have fun, we act more like people in their 40's. Since we are both retired we have no time table so being late would be no problen, more time on the trip.  I am still lokking for lodging in Chi and Emi or San Fran. Also is it possible to get a bucket of ice to keep our softdrinks an beer cold in our sleeper?  Thanks for all the advice from ya'al.


 Sorry....Ice is a premium item on a train. I know you were joking but the sleeper attendant keeps an ice chest in the coffee and juice area of the sleeper but would frown on icing down beer. The beer and soft drinks however is cold in the lounge car snake bar. So are the Bloody Mary's......


----------



## 1702 (Sep 5, 2006)

XNWA said:


> Also is it possible to get a bucket of ice to keep our softdrinks an beer cold in our sleeper?


The sleeping car attendants do have ice buckets available. There used to be two sizes - a plastic one, too small to ice down bottles/cans, and a much larger one made of coated paper. Just ask your TA (Train Attendant, not "porter") and they'll bring you one filled with ice.

Some sleeping cars have ice wells in the coffee service area; in cars not so equipped, the TA usually has a styrofoam cooler of ice. Both would be for dispensing of cups of ice, not for storage of bottles/cans.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Sep 5, 2006)

1702 said:


> Just ask your TA (Train Attendant, not "porter")


Please forgive the newbieness of the next quesiton: What is so derogatory about the term porter?

Rick


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 5, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> 1702 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask your TA (Train Attendant, not "porter")
> ...


One thing is the gender implied. Sort of like Stewardess vs. Flight Attendant. Others may have other ideas.


----------



## PennCentralFan (Sep 5, 2006)

You can get a first class experience on Amtrak. The deluxe bedrooms are great. They are like a little first-class hotel room. I would reccommend the Empire Builder. You get a great diversity of scenary and it is Amtrak's premeire train.


----------



## 1702 (Sep 5, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> 1702 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask your TA (Train Attendant, not "porter")
> ...



Amtrak changed the job title to Train Attendant many years ago, so it is an outmoded term, except in an historical context.

Some onboard staff will take offense to the term, as it is strongly associated with the racism, servility, & anonymity of the Pullman days. The treatment of the black Pullman and coach porters was abysmal, and they were discriminated against by passengers and white crew members alike. Pullman porters were denied their own identity & were generally known as "George", referring to the company's founder, George M. Pullman.

One may say, "But that was a long time ago". True enough, but those attitudes & working conditions prevailed far more longer in history than Amtrak's short existence. The working conditions are much improved, but the attitudes evolve more slowly. It wasn't that many years ago that I witnessed a white couple board a sleeper & ask the black TA, "Are you our boy?" IIRC, his response was along the lines of "Are you my momma & daddy?".


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 5, 2006)

> It wasn't that many years ago that I witnessed a white couple board a sleeper & ask the black TA, "Are you our boy?" IIRC, his response was along the lines of "Are you my momma & daddy?".


It is so sad to here that this sill goes on, Nice to see a pleasant return to such an A*****E, Hope I havent Offended anyone.

Aloha And Mahalo


----------



## XNWA (Sep 6, 2006)

1702 said:


> rmgreenesq said:
> 
> 
> > 1702 said:
> ...


I watched the movie " 10,000 Black Men Named George" showing the atttendants long battle to get their own union, it was very good. In the airlines it was stewadesses first, then to flight attendants, with many of the male flight attendants being "gay".  I had seen that case so much in my career. They usually were the best flight attendents . I will never forget one time back in the 70's, my wife and I were flying from LAX to HNL, they were showing the movie in 1st Class. The cabin was dark, when I sensed something moving by my left arm. It was the male flight attendant crawling up an down the asile on his hands an knees trying to get the passengers to have another Mia Tia.  Mia Tia is a Hawian rum drink, very potent.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 8, 2006)

XNWA said:


> 1702 said:
> 
> 
> > rmgreenesq said:
> ...


When booking a sleeper, where is th best location, in the middle of the car?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 8, 2006)

Depends on what you are looking for. Are you thinking roomette? With a "lower level" roomette, you have very little traffic (people) going by your room. You have a luggage rack 15 feet away and bathroom and shower right at your fingertips. The downside is that the rooms are more noisy from the axles, rails etc. If you are doing a Deluxe Bedroom and not a roomette, those are all upstairs. I would avoid #A, because of the size of the room. I rode in #E all the way from LNK to EMY and it was really nice. If you have money to burn, reserve two deluxe bedrooms and have them remove the walls. Also, just for the heck of it, make for sure you shower when the train is going fast. Its kinda a "neat" experience!


----------



## XNWA (Sep 9, 2006)

rail rookie said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. Are you thinking roomette? With a "lower level" roomette, you have very little traffic (people) going by your room. You have a luggage rack 15 feet away and bathroom and shower right at your fingertips. The downside is that the rooms are more noisy from the axles, rails etc. If you are doing a Deluxe Bedroom and not a roomette, those are all upstairs. I would avoid #A, because of the size of the room. I rode in #E all the way from LNK to EMY and it was really nice. If you have money to burn, reserve two deluxe bedrooms and have them remove the walls. Also, just for the heck of it, make for sure you shower when the train is going fast. Its kinda a "neat" experience!


Thanks Rail Rookie for the advice, we will be doing the bedroom.


----------

